# cycling question



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

how old were you when you didn't need training wheels anymore?









ok, seriously...i am cycling a 29g cube with ls/lr. i'm wondering...if i took one or two pieces of live rock from my 14g cube and put them in the big tank, would it help the cycle go faster? could/would that upset the perfect balance i have in my 14g?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

It would help, but not by much. It just has the bacteria needed to fast track the spread to the other rocks and sand. Only a tank full of Cured Rock would be sufficient to put live stock in almost immediately.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

ok, well then i think i'll just leave well enough alone and let it do its thing. 

thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

So what is the differnce live rock and cured rock?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Live Rock has die off in transport. Cured Live Rock, is Rock that has been given the time for the die off to go away and the rock to regrow the bacteria needed to sustain life.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/general.cfm?general_pagesid=59


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

i've been reading about that very thing. brian's explanation is so much simpler to understand!!


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Yes he did say it simpler


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

does this mean that brian has a simple mind or that he has explained this process so many times, he just uses crib notes now?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Big Dogs Little Pigs said:


> ok, well then i think i'll just leave well enough alone and let it do its thing.
> 
> thanks!


 
That is a good idea.

what I do is cycle the tank with algae (macros or an algae truf scrubber). That way the tank is balanced out and stabilized. 

(which also happend with fully cured live rock covered with alage (like corraline).


my .02


----------

